# New Beekeeper in Chardon OH



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, there are plenty of good books for beginners to advanced beekeepers. Be cautious of opinions offered on the internet, just because it is online does not make it true.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be very useful for learning more about bees and beekeeping. You might want to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum - there are a lot of good tips there covering the basics.

Besides checking your local library for books & videos on beekeeping, head over to Michael Bush's beekeeping site:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

Lastly, I recommend getting involved with a local bee club. Clubs often offer beekeeping classes and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Glad to have you here! Try to find a good mentor in your area to talk about bee stuff with...they can prove to be a great resource in addition to folks here. God bless!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome, from another OHIO beekeeper. Geauga County should be a very good place to keep bees. I have family roots in Concord and Hambden back to about 1810, it's a beautiful area. Sounds like you're off to a good start. Enjoy!


----------

